# Does this powder look like palladium or platinum ?



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 30, 2020)

What does this light brown powder look like? 
Also why does the lead turn gold in color?

I know the best way is to put the pgm into solution and test with stannous chloride , I been stuck in my garage and the paint shop is usually where I have a area set up with ventilation ?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/i5o7Uoqsaxpfibw2A


----------



## anachronism (Mar 30, 2020)

What was your base material that leads you to believe you may have PGM?

Also what process did you use?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm guessing here, but I believe this is from his cupelation.
*Sorrycantseeme*, can you please keep related topics together.
It is easier to get the whole picture then.
Regarding the question I leave it to the experts, I have never used a cupel.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks Ygg

It's problematic when people "threadbomb."


----------

